# canon a70 not taking pics???? URGENT (please)



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

anyone have any ideas on what is wrong with my canon camera.

i have no lcd picture on the back viewer and when i take a pic i is just a black picture.

i have tried to use the remote capture program on my computer to see if the camera was working but when i press connect it tells me to remove lens cap or check connects.

1. it doesnt have a lens cap and
2. there is only the one lead to connect.



someone please help as i go on holiday in less than 12 hours.




Unhappy
thanks joec


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

Can you access the menu at all? 

Reformat the card? 

Take battery out and put back in again 

Check settings is the A70 a dial or setup in menu? Make sure on Auto


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure if this helps??

http://www.health-homerton.ac.uk/learning/helpsheets/canoncamera.pdf


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

yes i can access the menus
done the card 
done the battery 
dial wheel in auto

still the same

have borrowed my dads camera for this now.
think there is a serious prob with mine.

thanks for the help stevie.

all other help still welcome please.

joec.


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

The CCD can fail prematurely on this camera, leading to picture degradation. Canon have a free repair policy for affected models. Try Canon UK website for details. They will want camera serial number. HTH


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

fjs said:


> The CCD can fail prematurely on this camera, leading to picture degradation. Canon have a free repair policy for affected models. Try Canon UK website for details. They will want camera serial number. HTH


thanks fjs,

camera going to canon repair centre on saturday.
the canon support folk reckon ccd may have failed.
if it is this they will repair for free.

joec.


----------

